# Why isn't there a book on serialism?



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)

There's a real lack of in-depth material, both technical and cultural, on the "hardcore" serial composers like Babbitt, Boulez and Nono, and most literature on composition or 20th century composition in general seem to dismiss serialism as rather uninteresting, especially the more recent ones.

Why hasn't there been a book specifically centered at the subject, going from Schoenberg and Hauer on to the Darmstadt school and some of the later, younger composers who were inspired by it and developed their own versions, giving both in-depth technical explanations and aestethic analysis (including criticism) of the most important works. Sounds like there's a real hole to fill here, for those with the knowledge and interest....


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

A quick search of Amazon produces two books - one on Darmstadt (but exorbitantly expensive), another on Modern Music.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I once read a bio of W.K. Kellogg .. Oh. wait . . . that was cerealism.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

How about the book called _Serialism_, for starters? I haven't read it, but Millionrainbows was going on about it for a while some time ago...

http://www.amazon.com/Serialism-Cambridge-Introductions-Arnold-Whittall/dp/0521682002/


----------

